# The Top 40 Regular Season Games In Franchise History



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> No. 1
> Jan. 29, 1980, vs. L.A. Lakers
> Result: W, 154-153 (4 OT)
> Skinny: No less an authority than legendary radio announcer Joe Tait concurred that this game was the greatest regular season game in the history of the franchise. The Cavaliers set the franchise record for points, and the combined points are the most in any game involving the Cavs. Mike Mitchell had 34 and won the game with a pair of free throws with two seconds left in the fourth overtime. He was fouled by former Cavs center Jim Chones, who fouled out of the game at that point. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar had 42 points, 17 rebounds and nine blocked shots. By the end of the game, he was being guarded by journeyman Bill Willoughby. Attendance was 13,820 at the Coliseum in Richfield. "Just had to stop the game," Mitchell said. "I knew I had to make both free throws." Added the Cavs' Dave Robisch, who had been Abdul-Jabbar's understudy before being traded to Cleveland, "I don't know if this was the best game I've ever been in, but as far as excitement and thrills go, it definitely was the best game."
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2010/01/the_top_40_regular_season_cava.html


----------

